
Ask HN: What are you ways to learn new things? - aryamaan
This question is kept this vague intentionally to not bias your answer in any way.
======
jimsojim
By jumping right into them. Usually I try to spend straight 8-10 hours in the
beginning to get hang of things + it gets you in a flow. The idea is to get
over that first hump the uncomfortable part of starting something new and
nuances that come with it. As you get used to few things you can reduce your
sessions to 1-2 hours everyday or 2-3 every other day.

